# Cornist Hall north wales 2015



## Lavino (Nov 9, 2015)

Visited the hall with @woopashoopaa @telf @vulex very nice this one. Even though you here voices while inside the back part is still live and used for the club house for the golf club. Some nice features still remain.so here's a bit of history I managed to dig up and a few pics... 

Cornist Hall was once the residence of
the Sumners family who founded and 
owned the steel works at Shotton on 
Deeside, five or six miles away from 
Flint. 

Today the Hall has been turned into 
the local Golf Club's club-house, and 
part of it is used for wedding 
receptions and similar functions. It 
was used as a restaurant for a short 
time but failed to make money. The 
grounds of the Hall form the nine hole
golf course and park. 

Many men from Flint once worked at the
steel works, today most have been made
redundant. It seems slightly ironic 
that they should spend their time 
playing golf on the land of the man 
who was once their employer.


----------



## Telf. (Nov 9, 2015)

Good stuff Lavino, still bloody sore from the access strains from this one, lol


----------



## Lavino (Nov 9, 2015)

Telf. said:


> Good stuff Lavino, still bloody sore from the access strains from this one, lol



Haha was a bit higher than we expected. Was worth it for the glitter ball tho


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice shots. But the people cannot be far away as they have left the disco equipment. I like the staircase and bannisters but it needs a polish. This is a nice building and could still be used for something.


----------



## smiler (Nov 9, 2015)

Telf. said:


> Good stuff Lavino, still bloody sore from the access strains from this one, lol


How did ya get through the doors, was there a Hole in One


----------



## Telf. (Nov 9, 2015)

smiler said:


> How did ya get through the doors, was there a Hole in One



Not that easy, got a bit tee'd off


----------



## smiler (Nov 9, 2015)

Telf. said:


> Not that easy, got a bit tee'd off


I admire your drive


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 9, 2015)

Glad you got into the swing of it


----------



## Lavino (Nov 9, 2015)

smiler said:


> I admire your drive



I couldn't have PUT it better myself


----------



## Lavino (Nov 9, 2015)

Some of these comments are right on the BALL a nice RANGE of view you have.


----------



## smiler (Nov 9, 2015)

Lavino said:


> I couldn't have PUT it better myself



Par for the course, I enjoyed your report and pics, Thanks


----------



## Lavino (Nov 9, 2015)

There's a nice pond around the back even tho the water was a little GREEN


----------



## krela (Nov 9, 2015)

Okay, I think we get the golf puns now.


----------



## smiler (Nov 9, 2015)

Lavino said:


> There's a nice pond around the back even tho the water was a little GREEN


I think we've bin ruled out of bounds, Nice bit a craic though.


----------



## Lavino (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah think krela getting a bit fORE ked off with us lolz


----------



## HughieD (Nov 9, 2015)

Albatross!!!!


----------



## krela (Nov 9, 2015)

No really...


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice work on this everyone.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2015)

Glad to hear you found a Fairway in. 
I bet there's a lot of clubs that still have decor that dated! 
Great shots thanks for sharing


----------



## gingrove (Nov 10, 2015)

Lavino said:


> Some of these comments are right on the BALL a nice RANGE of view you have.


That's about par for the course! (sorry just could not resist it)


----------



## gingrove (Nov 10, 2015)

Sorry Smiler I posted my "par for the course" before noticing there was a second page with yours!


----------



## smiler (Nov 10, 2015)

No big deal gingrove but I think we'd better drop the golf comments before krela gets out of his bunker.


----------



## Lavino (Nov 10, 2015)

At least it was a nice DRIVE up there


----------

